
Apparatus: graphics editor and programming environment for interactive diagrams - jarmitage
http://aprt.us/
======
endergen
Definitely influenced by Bret Victor's talk/prototype:
[http://worrydream.com/#!/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalk](http://worrydream.com/#!/DrawingDynamicVisualizationsTalk)

And credited so: [http://aprt.us/#development](http://aprt.us/#development)

Looks cool, on a plane without a PC. Will have to try it out when I land.

~~~
hornetblack
Even this image has Bret listed as author:
[http://aprt.us/editor/?load=doc/examples/Star.json](http://aprt.us/editor/?load=doc/examples/Star.json)

~~~
mst
Also this one which is amazing:
[http://aprt.us/editor/?load=doc/examples/Potted%20Plant.json](http://aprt.us/editor/?load=doc/examples/Potted%20Plant.json)

------
vegabook
I can only hugely commend the creators. Interactive charts for pedagogical
purposes are a big win for me, as I work in a fairly complex domain where a
moving picture can make all the difference between understanding immediately,
and having to explain a static chart with 1000 long words. This beats animated
gifs hands down and in my personal opinion, the interface is beautiful. Kudos
and looking forward to embeddable.

------
joshmarinacci
All of this stuff is coming out of SAP Labs. They've got some truly awesome
people doing great work there.

[http://www.cdglabs.org](http://www.cdglabs.org)

------
euske
This could be the best thing ever.

I'm a guy who types in SVG diagrams manually. They're normally simple enough
and it's easier to get the alignments when you type in the coordinates. But
tools like this could change it. I'll keep eyes on this. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
seivan
Yes! I've looked for something like this. I would love to use this to build UI
on iOS. So far you have to resort to Paintcode that generates code but I
rather have something agnostic.

------
antidamage
Why doesn't it have an undo key?

~~~
Animats
There's an undo menu item.

It's kind of cute. It's more like a proof of concept, or minimal viable
product, at this point. Bring it up to the level of Inkscape, so you can do
most of the things .svg files can represent, and it will be useful.

(Inkscape is a great piece of free software, one of the few pieces of free
graphics software on Linux that doesn't come from a command line mindset. Also
runs on Windows and Mac.)

~~~
archimedespi
Inkscape is awesome. Unfortunately one of the things its used for _a lot_ is
designing for a laser cutter which is _not_ it's strong point: it can't really
do precise stuff like you can in Solidworks with dimensioning and relations.
I'd love an OSS solution for vector drawing that has dimensioning and
relations, if anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them.

~~~
Animats
True. Inkscape, unfortunately, doesn't really understand dimensions.
Internally, it uses "px" as a unit, although SVG understands "mm" and "in".
Corel Draw is more serious about dimensions and units, which is needed when
you're talking to a laser cutter. SVG users have asked for the opposite
feature: roundoff to pixel boundaries, instead of floating point
coordinates.[1] SVG's internal representation is a text string of a number
with a decimal point, but it's up to the program writing the file to decide
how many digits to put after the decimal point. And, of course, you'll get
rounding errors going back and forth from text representation to internal
floating point representation.

[1]
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/951655](https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/951655)

